# Peseux 7001



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

https://wornandwound.com/caliber-spec-peseuxeta-7001/

Thanks to Alan for his info identifying the movement in my mappin webb. Ive found an article on it here worn and wound. One thing it does mention is to be careful not over winding these. Any advice on number of winds please? Thanks nigel.









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

I would just wind until you feel the slightest resistance , you should be OK . A great looking watch BTW with a very good calibre .


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Nearly 50 years since the inception of this calibre, & still recognised (chosen ebauche) by many respected brands.

My CW 595 AIR (5.95mm total thickness)...




























Martin has a very nice FAVRE-LEUBA example.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Nigel B (Mar 30, 2019)

Nigelp said:


> https://wornandwound.com/caliber-spec-peseuxeta-7001/
> 
> Thanks to Alan for his info identifying the movement in my mappin webb. Ive found an article on it here worn and wound. One thing it does mention is to be careful not over winding these. Any advice on number of winds please? Thanks nigel.
> 
> ...


 Hi Nigel

I usually give mine about 25 winds a day then just feel for the resistance tightening as it comes up to fully wound, mines been going well now since the mid seventies.

Enjoy


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

A lovely watch Nigel and a really great Caliber :thumbsup:

Cheers Martin


----------

